# Laying the S'Mac Down... Smoked Mac-n-Cheese, No-Boil



## chilerelleno (May 19, 2017)

*Smoked Mac-n-Cheese, No-Boil*
Another smoked mac-n-cheese recipe, this one is a No-Boil recipe where everything is simply combined in the cookware and then smoked.
My other recipe is a Pre-Boil, pasta and cheese sauce is prepared, combined in the cookware and smoked.
Link >>> Smoked Mac-n-Cheese, Pre-Boil


16oz = 6 C of Cavatappi pasta, dried
1 C = 2 sticks of butter
24oz = 1.5# Sharp Cheddar, shredded
24oz = 1.5# Colby Jack, shredded
5 C of whole Milk
1 C water with 3T of flour as thickener
3 C French Fried Onions (FFO)

Layer ingredients in order listed, except FFO & thickener
Crank the heat to 375°
I went really light on the smoke, a few chips at a time
Stirred at 30min, 1hr and 1.5hrs
Stir in thickener at 1.5hrs
Total cooking time 2.5hrs
Top with FFO last 1/2hr

Serves 10-12 generous portions














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ May 19, 2017




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ May 19, 2017




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ May 19, 2017




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ May 19, 2017







*Money Shot
plated with smoked/grilled chicken and mixed veggies*













Image



__ chilerelleno
__ May 19, 2017


----------



## pc farmer (May 19, 2017)

Wow..     that looks amazing.

Alot better then I did.

I have to try your version.


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 19, 2017)

That looks real good.  I really like the idea of topping it with the french fried onions--adds a tasty crispy touch.

Very nice job.

POINT

Gary


----------



## chilerelleno (May 19, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Wow..     that looks amazing.
> 
> Alot better then I did.
> 
> I have to try your version.


Thanks for the inspiration Thumbs Up
And thanks for the Point too.

One thing that happened, undesirable but not a catastrophe, was the cheese curdled a bit.
It still worked out, but I'd been happier if it hadn't broken.
No complaints from the family.
Next time I'm going to use the same ingredients, but cook everything first.
Also, I may use buttermilk next time for a deeper flavor.
_
Boil the noodles and then make a cheese sauce.
In a sauce pan combine butter and flour to make a light colored roux, add milk and cheese a little at a time over low/med heat, stir often.
Combine noodles and cheese sauce in a pan, smoke as before till done (approx 1-1.5 hrs), add FFO topping last 30min._


----------



## chilerelleno (May 19, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> That looks real good.  I really like the idea of topping it with the french fried onions--adds a tasty crispy touch.
> 
> Very nice job.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary.
Yeah, their crispy crunchiness was nice,as was their flavor.
I was torn on whether to use the FFO's or crushed Doritos, I do believe the FFO's were the right choice.


----------



## pc farmer (May 19, 2017)

Making everything ahead of time isn't what I want.  I want a no boil mac n cheese for the smoker that I can just throw on with other meats.

Maybe spur of the moment.


----------



## chilerelleno (May 19, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Making everything ahead of time isn't what I want.  I want a no boil mac n cheese for the smoker that I can just throw on with other meats.
> 
> Maybe spur of the moment.


Well, your recipe and mine both fulfill that need.
I believe my cheese broke because I got it too hot too fast.

Thanks again for the motivation.


----------



## 3montes (May 19, 2017)

Looks fantastic! I keep making mac and cheese and it gets better every time. Sometimes no boil sometimes boil. I found that grating my own cheese and not buying packaged shredded cheese improved it quite a bit. I use some heavy cream and milk in the no boil. Also a good quality cheese sauce that you can buy in a jar makes for a good creamy cheese. I have used the French's onions on top before and really liked that touch. The last couple times I crushed a bag of Chili Cheese Frito's and put that on top that really added another flavor!

I also like to add smoked sausage or bacon. So many roads you can go down with this recipe!


----------



## chilerelleno (May 19, 2017)

3montes said:


> Looks fantastic! I keep making mac and cheese and it gets better every time. Sometimes no boil sometimes boil. I found that grating my own cheese and not buying packaged shredded cheese improved it quite a bit. I use some heavy cream and milk in the no boil. Also a good quality cheese sauce that you can buy in a jar makes for a good creamy cheese. I have used the French's onions on top before and really liked that touch. The last couple times I crushed a bag of Chili Cheese Frito's and put that on top that really added another flavor!
> I also like to add smoked sausage or bacon. So many roads you can go down with this recipe!


Thanks 3montes.

Yeah, more ways to make it than you can shake a stick at.
My wife makes it in the oven fairly regularly.
Any kind of soft cheese is great.
Milk, cream, buttermilk, cream cheese, sour cream and Creama fresca.
Bacon, ham, spam, pepperoni, chicken, pork and more.
Add chopped/diced onions, chiles, bell pepper, celery and etc.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 20, 2017)

That looks absolutely delicious!

Point worthy for sure!

Al


----------



## chilerelleno (May 20, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> That looks absolutely delicious!
> 
> Point worthy for sure!
> 
> Al


G'morning Al, 
thanks for stopping by, the flattery and the Point.
I was beginning to think you didn't like my cooking any more...  LOL.


----------



## actech (May 20, 2017)

Not been a mac cheese fan but man that looks good.


----------



## b-one (May 20, 2017)

Looks tasty,nice work CR!Thumbs Up


----------



## chilerelleno (May 20, 2017)

actech said:


> Not been a mac cheese fan but man that looks good.


Thanks man, appreciate it.


b-one said:


> Looks tasty,nice work CR!Thumbs Up


Thanks b-one, and for the Point too.


----------



## ia monsterbuck (May 29, 2017)

I'd like something I can cook at the same time I am cooking other things. Temp is generally around 225. I don't want to have to crank it up to 350 or above to make the mac and cheese. Is there a lower temp recipe?


----------



## tropics (May 29, 2017)

CR I made M&C like you are doing next time,Points we love that stuff

Richie

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/200832/mac-cheese-in-mes-40


----------



## chilerelleno (May 29, 2017)

tropics said:


> CR I made M&C like you are doing next time,Points we love that stuff
> Richie
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/200832/mac-cheese-in-mes-40


Richie, your Mac looks like it turned out really good.
I'll definitely be trying it that way next time at bat, and smoked of course.

Thanks for the Point!

John


----------

